

Show HN: Thriftify - Thrift as a Service - erans
http://thriftify.org
A little something me (@erans) and @rantav cooked up after an idea from @scode
======
rantav
It's also cool bc there are multiple thrift versions on thriftify.org so you
can choose the version you want. You don't have to install multiple versions
locally, just shoot an http request.

There's also a nice ui that lets you see the result gen files right on the web
page with syntax highlighting.

------
erans
A little something me (@erans) and @rantav cooked up after I saw a tweet by
@scode (<https://twitter.com/#!/rantav/status/189643309172539392>) suggesting
something like that :-)

It even got a dead simple cURL API.

------
rantav
It's cool bc you don't have to install thrift (and boost and libevt and co)
and you can generate thrift bindings with a single http request.

------
erans
If you want more Thrift version don't hesitate to ask :-)

